

SimCity Review - techpeace
http://www.jonathancresswell.co.uk/2013/03/review-simcity/

======
aiwinters
The reviews all over the web are terrible, just from their servers being
overloaded. Will that be enough to convince EA to remove the 100% online
requirement? I hope so!

